# Algae on one plant, newbie help pls...



## l33yds (17 Aug 2015)

Hi, I've recently setup my first planted tank, I have been meaning to get a journal started on here but just not had the time to sit down and start it yet. Anyway to the matter at hand, all my plants seem to be growing well and doing quite good, however I have a small bucephalandra alamanda v3 specimen that has started to get a coating of what I think may be BBA around the edges of the leaves. What would be the best course of action considering I think it has got a good hold of the lava rock it is growing on. I've been hitting it with liquid carbon via a long pipette daily but it hasn't seemed to help.
He's a pic of the affected plant.
Cheers


----------



## l33yds (17 Aug 2015)

To add, I realise that it's a slow growing plant and is therefore more susceptible to algae, bit there is another in the tank which is closer to the light that had no algae and the affected plant seemed to be free of any algae when it arrived. Here's the rest of the tank.


----------



## id_joker (17 Aug 2015)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...rsed-culture/87637-bucephalandra-all-one.html

Because Bucephalandras grow so slowly, green spot algae is a common problem, which may limit access to light and also slow down the growth rate of the plant. However, they are quite hardy and most algae types can be removed by using a 10-20 minute bath in a solution of citric acid (one teaspoon of citric acid to 1.5 cups of water). This mixture is too weak to damage the leaves of Bucephalandras, but it is strong enough to kill the algae.


----------



## id_joker (17 Aug 2015)

Does not work for me. I took out the plant and I spray with h2o2.
I leave it for 10 min and I put it back


----------



## Wizard (17 Aug 2015)

I had bba .....I got 2 Siamese algae eaters .....


----------



## l33yds (17 Aug 2015)

Thanks, I'll try the soak, the tank is only 60cm and all my fish will be nano <1" bar the Otto's, so that's not really an option for me, thanks anyway.


----------



## id_joker (17 Aug 2015)

Its working whit bba too


----------



## Martin in Holland (18 Aug 2015)

Turn off all pumps and filters (leave off for about 10 minutes) before you hit the BBA with excel, add some SAE and Amano shrimp.


----------

